# still cycling..



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

sigh... i hate waiting for my water to finish cycling...


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

:-D its worth it dude...just keep on waiting I wait about 2-3 weeks for mine and then I put like a chromy in there. after that 2 weeks later some coral.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good things come to those who wait.
You are better off!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

You cycling with live rock???


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

yup


----------

